# Zone Alarm Free and win98



## morris (Jul 19, 2004)

As many of you already know the 
latest free version of Zone Alarm
6.5.731.000 no longer supports win 98 or win ME.

I have two older computers still running win 98. 

I'm hoping someone can recommend
a good FREE firewall that will support win98 & ME.
I'm using an old version of Sygate for now.


----------



## morris (Jul 19, 2004)

Someone in another forum suggested "Outpost"
http://www.majorgeeks.com/Outpost_Firewall_Free_d1056.html
I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, i don't know how secure it really is, but it's worth a look see.

anything is better than nothing.


----------



## morris (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Volt-Schwibe for the reply.
All of my computers are behind a router 
so there pretty safe anyway.
Just want to be sure.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I would go with Comodo Personal Firewall (FREE)


----------



## morris (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply SpySentinel but, 
"Note - Not compatible with Windows 9x systems".
Thanks anyway I might try it on one of my XP computers.


----------

